# Ford 801 series



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well, this is my work in progress still learning a lot of stuff on tractors and the stuff they use. I was told its a Ford 850 but to be honest I'm not really sure. I do know where they say the serial number is supposed to be but no numbers anywhere that I've found. Place where its supposed to be is slick as a button not ground slick either. The bumper is not original but everything else is far as I know. So can anyone verify this is or isn't a Ford 850?


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2018)

Hello Eddie, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and I'm sure one or more of the members will chime in to help. Your model and serial number are spotta be on a flat spot just behind and a bit above the starter. It's very possible that it's been filled in by multiple coats of paint. Careful paint removal in that area should reveal the number. It should be "bracketed" by diamonds before and after. This link may be helpful:
http://www.ntractorclub.com/registry/documents/Serial-Number-Locations-on-Ford-Tractors.pdf

She's looking good and I hope to see her in the Showcase soon.
Here's your invitation to put your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for October's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll will start shortly and will be at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello eddie0225, welcome to the forum.

From the "egg crate" grill appearance, this appears to be an "01" series Ford tractor made from 1958 to 1962. Below are pictures of an 801 series tractor and the location of the model and serial number. The 801 series tractor serial number location is on the flat area above and behind the starter. A diamond symbol denotes the beginning and end of the serial number.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Does it have a 5 speed? If so, it appears to be the Powermaster 851. If so, the serial number will be on the flat area on the transmission case above and behind the starter.

It is also a very desirable model of the series.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

no it is a 4 speed with reverse, has pto transmission not live,has lift. I've looked all over and only place I find any numbers is engine block number and transmission block numbers. There is what I found this evening a set of number on right hand side just behind what I think is where hydraulics are screwed into, below and behind the battery. I think it is like 5 or 6 numbers and has what looks like a circle with an X in it at the end. This has really got me wondering what I do have now lol. I know the hood emblem says Ford 800 but other than that and wheel type nothing more that I've learned of so far. If there are numbers behind starter then its got a ton of paint over them as its slick as a button and can't see numbers other than ones I've mentioned


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Ford assembly line hand stamped these numbers with punches and a hammer.....so they were never very deeply grooved. I used sand paper to expose mine …..very carefully as it's easy to obliterate them. Some have used paint remover to uncover them. On the link I gave you are the locations of serial for other models also.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

Ok, with 4 speed, it would be an 841. Or someone has perhaps dressed it as if it is. The reason I say dressed it as if is that in your photo all the sheet metal looks in VERY good condition at least in your photo. The name badge on the hood also most likely not original. To me this is all ok. Better to be dressed up than looking old and dowdy. It would have led a VERY charmed existence to have survived with sheet metal that good. I believe the egg crate grille is unique to the 800 series. But by the same token, the sheet metal between the 600 series and 800 were probably interchangeable. Gotta remember Ford was always into MASS production. Regardless, she's a beauty.....more pics please.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, I vote 841 too. It sure is clean. Also a very desirable model. From photo all that would be required for show is the proper rear lug tires, the correct battery hold down, and a period seat.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

ok I don't disagree I don't know enough about them to say one way or the other. I'm working on trying to get the colors somewhat looking decent from all I've seen.LOL the hold down in nothing more than a piece of 2x4 wedged in to hold it still. The seat well its comfortable and stays dry even after a rain those can be changed easy enough tires. Those aren't cheap but I'm working on some, as it is these turf tires do good mowing pastures and such. The sheet metal is looking good cause I worked my tail off to get it decent again it had a ton of paint on it that was actually covering a lot of mess but I've fixed that so far as much as I can if there's something to work with then I can make it look right even if I have to do lead work. Right now I'm down to the last fender I got it off this morning and I'm taking it apart now toolbox is off and I'm gonna strip it and fender down to see what all is wrong and fix it. Oh one thing I forgot the guy said the fuel tank was a lot bigger than normal he said he thought it might've been one of the industrial or whatever you call the ones the state and stuff use. Either way I'm working on her little by little wife says I'm working my tail off on it but its fun. Well be back in a bit gotta fender to strip down. Another thing I remembered the guy I got it from said the PTO wasn't normal least to him as it had the 1 3/8 coming out instead of the 1 1/8


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

OK think I've got everything painted like I want. I worked on last fender and toolbox today and actually finished it up so here's a few pics.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2018)

awesome job! Amazon has decal sets for it.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

LOL yeah but that's the problem I want to get decals, but for what? If 
it is not what I think it might be


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

great job mate!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2018)

yes I thought that as I wrote the lines above. I pretty sure the info on model/serial number location is accurate. I recommend paint remover to get down to it. Then you will know.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Ha that's kind of funny great job on the paint now get some paint remover lol. By the way I love that front bumper. Great job.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well I found what might be serial numbers where they said theywould be under about a 1/4 inch of paint looked like bout 6 layers or more the numbers were 41 310 spaced just like that nothing else no symbols nothing


----------



## Tracoz (Sep 3, 2018)

Great job on that


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nicely done Eddie. I hope you plan on putting it in our showcase.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I think I have


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I think I put it in the right place I may be wrong its under tractors


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Eddie, I just looked and yes, you're in the correct spot with your tractor. Thank you! I just dropped it in for a nomination with the staff.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well thank you very much


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well guess for now I'll be calling it an 841, at least till I get proof otherwise


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well yesterday evening I took the old girl out and we mowed about 8 to 10 acres of pasture, she really surprised me once we got going and she got up to temp we booked. It is so much fun to be able to do our pastures


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

well today me and my buddy got the stuff together and figured out what I wanted to do and the best way to go about it to fix up the bucket where I could dump it completely and it work ok without hitting the tires and after a few hours of cutting pieces of 1/4 inch hardened steel and putting in holes. we got it fixed felt like we really did feel like we had made some accomplishment on it. I'll take pics before I start grinding it down to pretty it up and paint it. Also, we rigged up a way to make a brake coupler only thing I know to call it. I know you can buy them but we made this one and learned a bit about how to get it to work. It's where you can lock both brakes together and use them as one. like I said i'll do before and after pics tomorrow once I get started and finish


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2018)

Glad to hear you got the bucket mounts modified Eddie. Apparently those buckets are fairly popular amongst those that use their tractor to clean up after horses so you might consider a drawing with dimensions as a guide for others. Again glad it's worked for you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

No better feeling than when you improve something that always bothered you. I echo Al on the sketch and also add to say that you should start a separate thread about this improvement Eddie, along with your photos and sketch. This way, others with a similar loader / tractor combination, can find your info easier. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Glad to hear you got the bucket mounts modified Eddie. Apparently those buckets are fairly popular amongst those that use their tractor to clean up after horses so you might consider a drawing with dimensions as a guide for others. Again glad it's worked for you!


 Well got the pieces all done for the bucket I took pictures before and after of what it looked like. Sorry, but we'd done welded the pieces on when I saw your post so the only thing I hadn't done was clean it up and shape up the pieces so they looked ok to me so you'll get before grinding . Also, I had done started grinding on the makeshift brake lock (that's what I'm calling it where I got both brakes connected) so you'll have a picture of what it looks like before painting but done


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I'll get pictures of them both painted tomorrow sorry thought I'd took some but didn't


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Sounds good Eddie. IDK why Ford did not put the connector option on those brakes. It's sure a handy feature and one of the first of the missing pieces I replaced on my 2000.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

me either but I know it makes a big difference. The one we made I'm gonna need to grind on some more to get it where it fits the way it should, as it is it is holding the brakes down a little not much but I don't want them to be dragging. one thing though the dump works awesomely. I need to see if I can find a wiring diagram to see where to feed the wiring from the back light. either way just something else to work on. I like doing stuff with this tractor, it gives me plenty to do for sure


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I know the connector we made is bulky but I'm gonna grind a good part of it down I'm learning what needs to be and what doesn't by trial and error, more trial than error. LOL I know and can do most anything if I got a diagram to show what I need no diagram I go by what I've seen and try to work on something till its right.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

You'll get it dialed in!  Looks great thus far.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well said I'd get pics so did finished/painted bucket holds and painted brake connector


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Looks awesome Eddie. Is that rain water I see on the bucket?


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Looks awesome Eddie. Is that rain water I see on the bucket?


 yes it is lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2018)

Looks good Eddie, will be interesting to see how the bucket works for you now that it doesn't hit the tires.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Graysonr said:


> Looks good Eddie, will be interesting to see how the bucket works for you now that it doesn't hit the tires.


 we noticed right off the bat it sits a lot flatter than it did before


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

I've been grinding a ton on the brake connector it's looking better and seems to be working better it's letting pedal come up more and more


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well got it done for now,got it painted and this is what it looks like


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Nice! Now you need to start marketing them!


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Nice! Now you need to start marketing them!


 Yeah right lol


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

thing is I've seen ways to do it better now and would probably make it easier to make and use


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

ok you say I should put what I've done with the bucket in another forum/thread where?? I think I could probably figure out what all to put but doing a drawing LOL that I might not. So I can do stuff on a photo on what I did and show that way. Just where to put this piece of know-how LOL


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Eddie, You'll probably get the most exposure to that thread by putting it in the "Attachments, Implements and Accessories arena, which is the 3rd segment "General Tractor Forums, 4th item down, or just click HERE. Looking forward to seeing what you got!


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> Eddie, You'll probably get the most exposure to that thread by putting it in the "Attachments, Implements and Accessories arena, which is the 3rd segment "General Tractor Forums, 4th item down, or just click HERE. Looking forward to seeing what you got!


 I'll get to that this evening probably


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Well Hoodoo Valley I put it up its here https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/5-ft-leinbach-line-loader-bucket-alterations.37553/unread


----------

